# Ugh! rubbish plywood



## martinka (30 Oct 2013)

I bought this plyood online, in small sheets, touted as suitable for toys, models, ornaments, etc. I've got external ply straight off the rack in Wickes that cuts and looks better. It's no good trying to sand it, it's rougher than the sandpaper. I think I'll start using 6mm instead of 3mm for portraits and fine line stuff.

Martin, just having a moan.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (30 Oct 2013)

Hi Martin the 3 mm around is from the European market with a VERY THIN veneer on the edge which can come away.Birch ply is expensive but reliable.The old saying " you only get what you pay for"but unfortunate is true.You have probably feel better with having the moan.

Bryan


----------



## Chippygeoff (30 Oct 2013)

Birch ply is by far the best. As Bryan said, it is expensive but when you have it you also have peace of mind that when you make that first cut with several hundred to follow its going to be okay and if there is a probelm it will be one the operator created rather than the fault of the plywood. Birch ply has a decent veneer and with only a very light sanding takes a beautiful finish. With birch ply you get a good side and a very, very good side.


----------



## martinka (30 Oct 2013)

Hi Geoff,
I can't remember if this said birch or not. One thing I am sure of is it didn't say baltic birch. The veneer on this is thicker on one side and is thicker than all the other 3mm ply I have. I changed the blade 3 or 4 times because I thought that was the problem. Anyway, if the top side is OK, that's all that matters as it will have a backing. If it isn't OK, I'll throw a tantrum, smash it to bits, go in the house and sulk for a couple of minutes, then start another. :mrgreen: 

Martin.


----------



## ChrisR (30 Oct 2013)

Martin.

I know I have said this before on the forum, I purchase all of my top quality, Baltic birch ply, from Woodstock of Falmouth.
I appreciate that their delivery truck only covers Cornwall, but it may be worth making an email or phone enquiry to see if they would use a carrier for further a field deliveries, they have a full cutting service to customers requirements, so size would not necessarily be a problem, I think its £5.00 for ten cuts, I have 8x4 sheets cut to 4x4 as I can’t physically handle a full 8x4 sheet any more.  

They are a very helpful and approachable supplier. =D> 

Disclaimer I have no connection with Woodstock of Falmouth, other than a very satisfied customer, many times over. 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Chippygeoff (30 Oct 2013)

I had a thought. Very close to where I live is a company called, Swansea Timber and plywood Co Ltd, they are one of the main importers of baltic birch plywood. When I need some I pop down to their shop and one of the guys there will cut it up for me so I can get it in the car. I am sure they do mail order. One of the things I do quite often when buying various things is to send my own courier to pick it up for me should there be a problem with the suppliers delivery system. I use My Hermes. I bought an item quite recently and it weighed 8 kilos and to have it pocked up and delivered here cost me less than £10 and for me that is a very good service.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (30 Oct 2013)

Hi Geoff definitly agree with you on MyHermes cheap and very good


----------



## martinka (30 Oct 2013)

Reading some reviews, I think the jury is still out on My Hermes. It seems to depend on the local driver. Still, you generally only read the bad things online.
Geoff, your place says local delivery or collection only for birch ply. Seems strange, I wonder why?
Thanks to both for your suggestions, I'll look into it when the wife's purse allows. 

Martin.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (31 Oct 2013)

Hi Martin just seen the loco,forgive the pun.You must be LOCO to even think about not using birch to do a project of that magnitude it is one that I would't think of doing.

Bryan


----------



## martinka (31 Oct 2013)

Bryan, the external ply I am using for the loco seems OK to me. No tear out and no voids - yet. Just my luck that the ply from Wickes is OK and the ply that is supposed to be for modelling etc is rubbish. I can't name and shame either because I can't remember what the company are called. Anyway, it's like riding my motorbike, I thoroughly enjoy the journey, but the destination usually bores me. 

Martin.


----------



## Mark A (31 Oct 2013)

Chippygeoff":2m0g0u58 said:


> I had a thought. Very close to where I live is a company called, Swansea Timber and plywood Co Ltd, they are one of the main importers of baltic birch plywood. When I need some I pop down to their shop and one of the guys there will cut it up for me so I can get it in the car. I am sure they do mail order. One of the things I do quite often when buying various things is to send my own courier to pick it up for me should there be a problem with the suppliers delivery system. I use My Hermes. I bought an item quite recently and it weighed 8 kilos and to have it pocked up and delivered here cost me less than £10 and for me that is a very good service.



Hi Geoff,

I'm curious to know what they charge you for the ply because the one and only time I've called in they quoted me £48 for 10' of 6x1 European oak (planed) and over £70 a sheet for 18mm birch ply. I immediately went to another supplier and bought the oak for half the price - still paid over the odds but it was a damn sight cheaper than Swansea Timber and Ply.

Mark


----------



## journeyman (1 Nov 2013)

Geoff, I just looked on the Swansea Timber and plywood Co Ltd website. Their prices are very reasonable and so are their delivery charges. I will be ordering some 6mm birch ply from them soon. Thanks for the info.
Mick


----------



## martinka (1 Nov 2013)

journeyman":37hn3tzi said:


> Geoff, I just looked on the Swansea Timber and plywood Co Ltd website. Their prices are very reasonable and so are their delivery charges. I will be ordering some 6mm birch ply from them soon. Thanks for the info.
> Mick



I thought I read on their website that it's only collection or local delivery for birch ply. Was I mistaken?

edit: I wasn't mistaken. Click more info for any of the plywood and it says, "Unfortunately, this product is only available for local delivery or collection."

Martin.


----------



## journeyman (1 Nov 2013)

My mistake Martin, I was so excited about the prices I didn't see it - Lol
Mick


----------



## martinka (1 Nov 2013)

journeyman":2xl33cag said:


> My mistake Martin, I was so excited about the prices I didn't see it - Lol
> Mick



Yeah, that standard delivery charge would have done for me.


----------

